
Documenting my journey growing my SaaS to a $100.000 a year - iam_natagon
https://natagon.com/journey/documenting-journey/
======
wiremaus
Looks like it's this:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/dumogi](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/dumogi)

I don't love performance tracking software. It can (1) easily become something
that people deliberately game; (2) lead to a paranoid environment [in a Down
and Out in the Magic Kingdom/Brave New World sense]; and (3) actively impede
productivity.

That said, I'm sure there's a vigorous corporate market for it.

One large obstacle (as you mentioned) will be your writing. Working on your
grammar or finding a business partner with strong writing skills will help.

~~~
iam_natagon
Yes, it's my product. Thanks for your feedback, It's product which I needed,
hopefully there are other people who like me

------
mrskitch
Good luck! Having just reached that milestone with browserless.io (Revenue:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/browserless](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/browserless)),
I can assertively say you’ll learn _a lot_ from getting there. The biggest
skill I wish I had is the ability to distance myself emotionally from the
product. They say it takes passion to build a successful product, and many
(most) of the time that means becoming emotionally attached. Remember to put
it down once in a while and be a person, otherwise the potential for
innovation tends to go away.

Best of luck! I’m jealous that you’re getting to experience it for the first
time!

~~~
iam_natagon
Thanks, and congrats with your success.

------
speedplane
Having launched a startup, my most memorable goal was not hitting $100k, but
hitting $1.00. Getting someone to shell out a penny out of their pocket for
something that you created was an incredible motivator. I'd focus on that
first dollar that doesn't come from friends, family, or investors.

~~~
iam_natagon
Yeah,that will be unforgoten moment for me too.

------
deepsun
My performance is at max when I got to go somewhere in like 1 hour. Say,
buying a ticket to a cinema in 2 hours makes me do more in those 2 hours that
sitting whole day straight.

------
tillcarlos
You got my blessings. Signed up. That'd be actually something we could really
need. Keep going!

~~~
iam_natagon
Thanks, I will send you update

------
codewritinfool
I'm hoping that's USD $100,000 and not USD $100.00(0)

~~~
alphakappa
I think context makes that clear. For currency there's no reason to have 3
zeros after the decimal point. In some parts of the world, the comma gets
replaced by the period.

~~~
LittlePeter
When you use the dollars as currency, it is only expected you use comma as
thousands separator.

